# Como conectar motor de 380v a 220v



## nikowirsich (Ene 30, 2010)

hola a toda la gente del foro , queria hacer una consulta:
tengo un motor que trabaja con 380 v , anda bien ya me lo probaron , el punto es que el motor es un vibrador para hormigon , y en el lugar donde debo usarlo cuentan con dos conexiones , una es monofasica de 220v y encontre en el frente de la propiedad una caja con fusilera de una red subterranea con 4 cables uno de los cuales se encuentra afuera con respecto a los demas , es como si estuviera haciendo masa con la caja metalica , con un tester medi los 4 cables entre si ( es decir el 1 con 2 = 220v , 1 con 3 = 220v , 1 con 4 = 220 v , 2 con 3 = 220v , etc etc ) en las especificaciones del motor dice 220v/380v y es de 1, 5 kw (adjunto fotos)
necesito saber si hay alguna forma de hacer monofasico el motor para conectarlo a 220v o en todo caso si no es posible como puedo lograr conectarlo a la entrada de los 4 cables que supongo que es trifasica de 220 v ??
si alguien me puede dar una mano con este asunto le estare muy agradecido!!!!


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 30, 2010)

1-* Medi bien* --> Si tenes 4 cables es *imposible *que midas 220 entre *cualquier par de cables*. Al menos contra uno te tiene que dar diferente.

2- En que parte de Argentina estas? Que yo sepa en ninguna parte (de Argentina) se usa trifasica 220.

3- Agregando un condensador se puede hacerlo funcionar con monofasica. Pero es dificil que quede bien porque el condensador optimo ademas de depender de la potencia nominal del motor depende de la carga que tenga --> Poniendo un condensador "a ojo" solo vas a conseguir que gire sin agitar un pomo.


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 30, 2010)

Segun lo que dice el motor deberia andar a 220V. En la chapa te da el consumo para 220 y para 380, la cosa es que si es trifasica lo que necesita el motor por ahi los 220V que tenes no te sirvan. Igual probando por unos segundos no creo que se queme el motor.

PD: Yo soy medio indio con eso de probar a ver que pasa, asi que si dije una bestialidad que alguien me corrija rápido antes de que se produzca un incendio jajaja.

Saludos.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 30, 2010)

en la chapa de datos dice 220/380 y tambien dice 5,73/3,32

asi que segun esa chapa funciona perfectamente a 220, con una corriente de 5,73(3,32 para 380), supongo que debe de tener algun tipo de selector de tension, cosa de usar otro bobinado internamente. para mi los hacen con doble tension para que se pueda usar en cualquier obra.

trifasica de 220 v usaba la compañia italo, pero de eso ya hace bastante años. de todas maneras no te puede dar 220 entre los 4 cables, no tendrias neutro

saludos


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 31, 2010)

zeta_bola_1 dijo:


> ... para mi los hacen con doble tension para que se pueda usar en cualquier obra.


Nada que ver. Asi son la gran mayoria de los motores trifasicos (De 220/380 los chicos y 380/660 los mas grandes).

Tiene tres bobinados de campo --> Si los conectas en triangulo tiene que alimentarse con 220 trifasica y si los conectas en estrella (tal como esta) tenes que darle 380 trifasica.


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 31, 2010)

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah


----------



## nikowirsich (Ene 31, 2010)

hola gente , gracias por responder tan rapido mi inquietud !!!
 soy del centro de lanus ( buenos aires ) , con respecto a la red subterranea es muy probable que sea de la compania italo , ya que esa red es la primitiva de la casa ( 1950 o 60 aprox), hoy voy a sacar una foto de esa caja asi muestro bien como es , lo que si estoy seguro es que hay 4 cables , de los cuales 3 van a una fusilera y el otro cable esta aislado (aparentemente estaba conectado a la caja de hierro como si fuera una masa o algo por el estilo, midiendo los 3 cable que estan en la fusilera aternandolos de a par entre si lograba una tension de 220v (por las dudas voy a volver a medirlo hoy para reafirmarlo)
lo que me llama la atencion es que al sacar la tapa donde se le da el encendido , del interior del motor salen por un lado 3 cables que van conectador al selector de encendido del motor y por otro lado hay otros 3 cables que estan sin uso (con tapon) pero evidentemente  son del bobinado , ( de fabrica ) , se ve en la foto ,tal vez por eso en el sticker dice , " este equipo sale de fabrica conectado para 380v" pero tal vez admite otra tension   , sera posible eso??
gracias


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Ene 31, 2010)

esos 3 cables que van al selector son los que se energizan, los otros 3 que estan juntos es la forma de ponerlos en estrella, aca viene lo que dijo edu, estrella para 380 triangulo para 220

saludos


----------



## Fogonazo (Ene 31, 2010)

nikowirsich dijo:


> ....soy del centro de lanus ( buenos aires ) , con respecto a la red subterranea es muy probable que sea de la compania italo .....


Pensaba que esas instalaciones ya no existían mas, en efecto correspondían a la antigua compañía "Italo" y eran 3 * 220Vca o 3 * 125Vca según se tomara la alimentación.
! Una porquería ¡


----------



## Cyborg16 (Ene 31, 2010)

Las cosas que uno se puede enterar, no? jajaja. Ni siquiera sabia que existia una trifasica de 220V.

Saludos.


----------



## Eduardo (Ene 31, 2010)

nikowirsich dijo:


> .... hoy voy a sacar una foto de esa caja asi muestro bien como es , lo que si estoy seguro es que hay 4 cables , de los cuales 3 van a una fusilera y el otro cable esta aislado (aparentemente estaba conectado a la caja de hierro como si fuera una masa o algo por el estilo, midiendo los 3 cable que estan en la fusilera aternandolos de a par entre si lograba una tension de 220v (por las dudas voy a volver a medirlo hoy para reafirmarlo)


Si entre los cables que va a fusiblera medis 220 "todos contra todos" no tiene mas vueltas --> es una linea 220 trifasica.  El otro cable es la tierra.



> lo que me llama la atencion es que al sacar la tapa donde se le da el encendido , del interior del motor salen por un lado 3 cables que van conectador al selector de encendido del motor y por otro lado hay otros 3 cables que estan sin uso (con tapon) pero evidentemente  son del bobinado , ( de fabrica ) , se ve en la foto ,tal vez por eso en el sticker dice , " este equipo sale de fabrica conectado para 380v" pero tal vez admite otra tension   , sera posible eso??


Los motores trifasicos "normalmente" tienen una bornera en la carcaza que te permite cambiar de conexion estrella(380) a triangulo(220).


Podes cambiarla tranquilamente modificando los cables. Eso si, *primero tenes que identificar bien los cables porque si conectas una bobina al reves podes quemar el motor*.

-- Identifica los tres cables de entrada del motor con un *1* (por ejemplo), ayuda que son los tres de distinto color y *se supone* que colores iguales son de una misma bobina.  

-- Idem con un *0* (por ejemplo) los tres que estan unidos.

-- Deshaces el nudo y conectas  y las volves a conectar segun el diagrama


----------



## nikowirsich (Feb 1, 2010)

gracias eduardo por la molestia de hacer el diagrama es muy claro, en realidad la trifasica de 220v es muy antigua , pero aun esta en funcionamiento , hasta no hace mucho la casa estaba conectado a los 220v de esa toma (subterranea), y luego me hicieron una bajada nueva (red aerea)
observe los cables que salen del motor ,estan identificados de la siguiente forma :los que van al selector de encendido es un cable verde (v1) y dos marrones (u1 / w1) y los restantes unidos entre si son uno verde (v2) y otros dos marrones (u2 /w2)
la carcaza no tiene bornera , pero en todo caso compro una para hacer la coneccion ( si tenes alguna foto para ver como es te lo agradesco)

lo unico que me restaria es hacer la conexion como en el diagrama y listo???????
luego conecto la ficha que trae el motor  de las 3 fases a las otras 3 fases de la caja de toma trifasica de 220 v y arranca?? ojala que sea asi de simple !!!!
porque estaba seriamente pensando en pedir a edesur de pasarme a trifasica de 380v jajjaja
no se dan una idea la ayuda que me estan dando!!
muchas gracias

una ultima pregunta: Eduardo en el diagrama que adjuntaste el primer circuito se refiere a la conexion "estrella" ( que es la actual del motor) y la otra es la conexion "triangulo" ( que le debo hacer al motor) porque lei bastante sobre conexion estrella y triangulo pero no entendia bien como se realizaba hasta ahora.


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 1, 2010)

nikowirsich dijo:


> ...la carcaza no tiene bornera , pero en todo caso compro una para hacer la coneccion ( si tenes alguna foto para ver como es te lo agradesco)


Las borneras que llevan los motores son asi:

Conexion estrella







Conexion triangulo:






Las bobina estan conectadas de esta forma (comienzo de una bobina en un borne y fin en el de al lado):






*Y te repito: No pierdas la identificacion de los extremos, porque conectando una bobina al reves podes quemar el motor.
*

Si este trabajo lo tenes que hacer una sola vez no vale la pena tomarse el trabajo de buscar una bornera+caja_robusta y despues la artesania de fijacion al motor. 
Ahora, si pensas seguir haciendo trabajos en esa zona de 220 trif ya tiene sentido.




> una ultima pregunta: Eduardo en el diagrama que adjuntaste el primer circuito se refiere a la conexion "estrella" ( que es la actual del motor) y la otra es la conexion "triangulo" ( que le debo hacer al motor) porque lei bastante sobre conexion estrella y triangulo pero no entendia bien como se realizaba hasta ahora.


Es asi.  
Es util porque el mismo motor te sirve para dos tensiones y en motores grandes ademas para hacer un arranque estrella-triangulo.


----------



## nikowirsich (Feb 1, 2010)

eduardo muchas gracias y esta mas que calro la explicacion ,con respecto a la potencia es notable la diferencia entre trifasica de 380v y trifasica de 220?
el vibrador trabaja de igual forma verdad?

gracias por al ayuda


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 1, 2010)

Pasando de la conexion estrella con 380 a triangulo con 220 la potencia y su funcionamiento es el mismo. 

Lo que va a cambiar es la corriente a tomar de la linea. Ahora va a ser 1.73 veces mayor (mira la chapa: 5.73A en lugar de 3.32)


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 1, 2010)

Tuve durante muchos años una provisión de Italo de 3 x 220.

Pero en mi caso era evidente que la salida del transformador de ellos estaba conectado en triángulo y una fase referida a tierra , conclusión ... dos vivos y un neutro en la trifásica , y era común que en la domiciliaria ambos conductores de línea fueran vivos  (dependiendo que arreglo hubieran hecho o como hubieran conectado luego de alguna reparación)

Sugerencia : volvelo a medir con dos lámparas de 220 Vca x 100 Watts puestas en serie , para descartar que sea inducción


----------



## nikowirsich (Feb 1, 2010)

por las dudas tome nuevamente la medicion con un tester de las fases de la toma trifasica 220v y aca esta el resultado (lo hice varias veces pára ratificar)

es trifasica de 220 v verdad????
saludos


----------



## zeta_bola_1 (Feb 1, 2010)

me llama la atencion lo de 0 volts, ya diran los que saben


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 1, 2010)

La conexion es como la que nombro Dosmetros, 3x220 y una de las fases como neutro (la de la izquierda).


----------



## nikowirsich (Feb 4, 2010)

una vez realizado el cambio a triangulo en el motor , es idiferente la forma de conectar los 3 cables del enchufe del motor a las 3 fases?? o tengo que tener en cuenta algun aspecto , como por ej el de la fase de la izquierda que es neutro?
todavia no lo puse conectar por el tema de la lluvia , estoy esperando que mejore un poco el tiempo , en cuanto lo ponga en marcha les cuento!!!
gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 4, 2010)

Te recomiendo que te armes un alargue con toma trifásico en un extremo del cable y cocodrilos en el otro , los de los cargadores de batería estarían bién , son medianos y fuertes , aunque no deberías confiar para nada de sus manguitos aislados , colocalo con guantes de goma (de los gruesos para electricidad).
Fijate de atar el cable para evitar "tirones" desastrosos  .
Suerte


----------



## nikowirsich (Feb 4, 2010)

ok voy a seguir tu consejo dosmetros , despues te cuento como me fue , saludos y gracias


----------



## DOSMETROS (Feb 5, 2010)

nikowirsich dijo:


> una vez realizado el cambio a triangulo en el motor , es idiferente la forma de conectar los 3 cables del enchufe del motor a las 3 fases?? o tengo que tener en cuenta algun aspecto , como por ej el de la fase de la izquierda que es neutro?
> gracias


 
Disculpame , no te contesté ésto.

Ahora vas a usar y conectar al motor solo las tres fases (de las cuales una es neutro referido a tierra y también conectado a la caja, aunque fisicamente sea otro cable , la fase de la izquierda y el que va a la caja es el mismo)

Si vas a usar el alargue que construyas en otra obra , entonces seguramente te convenga usar Toma con neutro , cable con neutro (de 4 conductores) y 4 cocodrilos (el de tierra - verde y amarillo - no vas a usarlo ahora).

Cambiando el órden en que conectás las fases, sólo cambia el sentido de giro.

Suerte !


----------



## nikowirsich (Feb 8, 2010)

ahh buen dato dos metros , muchas gracias por la explicacion
despues cuando lo ponga en marcha aviso 
saludos


----------



## ALEJANDRO RIQUELME (Feb 11, 2010)

Un motor trifasico se puede conectar en red de 220 volt pero pierde 1/3 de potencia para ello se deve conectar en triangulo y simular una fase con un condensador que dependera de laCpotencia del motor , se establece en forma practica una capacitancia de 70 uf por hp aprox, el motor trabajara pero no por largos periodos ya que devido al exfuerzo mecanico tomara temperatura mas alla de lo normal.
LA TENSÒN MAXIMA A QUE PUEDEN SER SOMETIDAS LAS BOBINAS DE ESTE MOTOR ES 220 VOLT OSEA EN REDES TRIFASICA DE 380 VOLT SOLO SE PUEDE CONECTAR EN ESTRELLA.


----------



## autotronico (May 8, 2013)

Cordial saludo foreros estoy realizando un proyecto de electrónica potencia y tengo un motor que en su paca dice 380 VAC/3 fases / 60 Hz , lo puedo conectar a 220VAC/3 Fases / 60 HZ, que es la tensión que se maneja en mi país "Colombia· . he investigado y tendría que conectarlo estrella a triangulo para que funcionase estoy en lo cierto.

Espero sus comentario tengo dudas.


----------



## opamp (May 8, 2013)

Si tienes 220Vac/3F vá en triangulo (delta).


----------



## autotronico (May 8, 2013)

Gracias mi amigo, manejo Electrónica y tenia conceptos de conexionado de motor confuso , me habéis despegado la mente.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 8, 2013)

http://industria.yoreparo.com/electricidad_industrial/1012336.html


----------



## autotronico (May 8, 2013)

Bien entendí tu esquema, tengo otra pregunta tengo un monitor que en su placa dice 220 / 60 Hz / 1 fase , lo podre conectar 110 / 60Hz una fase sin ninguna limitación.


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 9, 2013)

No , tenés que utilizar un autotransformador 220-110 y de la potencia adecuada

Saludos !


----------



## jamesoro (May 9, 2013)

te aclaro algo, cuando un motor aqui en colombia dice 380V, sew toma como 440V nominal y se debe hace la conexion para 440Vque es cuando las bobinas quedan en serie, no paralelo


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (May 11, 2013)

autotronico dijo:


> Cordial saludo foreros estoy realizando un proyecto de electrónica potencia y tengo un motor que en su paca dice 380 VAC/3 fases / 60 Hz , lo puedo conectar a 220VAC/3 Fases / 60 HZ, que es la tensión que se maneja en mi país "Colombia· . he investigado y tendría que conectarlo estrella a triangulo para que funcionase estoy en lo cierto.
> 
> Espero sus comentario tengo dudas.




Hola Autronico

Primero que todo en Colombia la tensión de red para circuitos residenciales es de 208VAC (voltaje fase-neutro por raiz de 3) fase-fase y de 120VAC fase-neutro partiendo de que la configuración del trasnformador en su secundario es en estrella .

Si tu motor en la placa dice que es de 380V significa que posiblemente este conectado en estrella a lo cual puedes conectarlo en triangulo y asi alimentarlo con la tensiòn a 208VAC de la red; verifica si en la caja de conexiones tienes seis puntas para hacer este cambio..

Claro esta que el motor va a quedar con una tensión ligeramente menor debido que el voltaje en triangulo para este motor es de 220 aprox.

Saludos





jamesoro dijo:


> te aclaro algo, cuando un motor aqui en colombia dice 380V, sew toma como 440V nominal y se debe hace la conexion para 440Vque es cuando las bobinas quedan en serie, no paralelo



Hola Jamesoro

Como dice Fogonazo *OJO AL PIOJO* 

380VAC no es lo mismo que 440VAC, ni aqui ni en la conchinchina.

Lo que sucede es que el motor del que el forista pregunta es del tipo europeo, en donde el voltaje fase-fase es de 380 y fase-neutro de 220VAC a 50Hz.

Si tu colocas este motor a 440VAC (254 VAC Voltaje fase-neutro) se te va a recalentar y posiblemente a quemar debido a que le estas aplicando más tensión de la que viene originalmente diseñado.

Saludos


----------



## jamesoro (May 14, 2013)

Luis Eduardo Sánchez dijo:


> Hola Autronico
> 
> Primero que todo en Colombia la tensión de red para circuitos residenciales es de 208VAC (voltaje fase-neutro por raiz de 3) fase-fase y de 120VAC fase-neutro partiendo de que la configuración del trasnformador en su secundario es en estrella .
> 
> ...



sabes cuando yo comense con esto de la electricidad industrial y un tutor me dijo eso, yo no le creia, hasta que me lo demostro en una maquina que traia 7 motores a 380v, y era de europa, pues en realidad la teoria de como o porque funciona no he tenido la curiosida de buscarla, pero agradesco la aclaracion.


----------

